# List of International schools?



## jameslei

I'm not sure if a 'new thread' is the same as a 'new post', so please excuse me if I have erred... I have a 10 year old daughter and am considering moving from Canada to Portugal. I thought that if I had a comprehensive list of schools where the majority of the subjects were taught in English, I could start to look at specific areas of Portugal. As it stands, I rather like norhern
Portugal. Can anyone help me get a list of schools please - I have pretty well drawn a blank looking on the Internet.

My e.mail address is: [email protected]

With kind thanks,
James.


----------



## lorenzo74

*Re:*



jameslei said:


> I'm not sure if a 'new thread' is the same as a 'new post', so please excuse me if I have erred... I have a 10 year old daughter and am considering moving from Canada to Portugal. I thought that if I had a comprehensive list of schools where the majority of the subjects were taught in English, I could start to look at specific areas of Portugal. As it stands, I rather like norhern
> Portugal. Can anyone help me get a list of schools please - I have pretty well drawn a blank looking on the Internet.
> 
> My e.mail address is: [email protected]
> 
> With kind thanks,
> James.


Hi James. I'm moving from Italy to Lisbon on 29 September and I've tried to look for a school where to enrol my 4-years-old child. Below I've reported what I found out.

[EN], Carcavelos, St. Julian's School Portugal;
[EN], Sao Domingo de Rana, St. Dominic's International School;
[EN], Carcavelos, International Preparatory School (IPS);
[F], Lisbon, Lycèe Français Charles Lepierre;
[E], Lisbon, Instituto Espanol de Lisboa;
[SWE], Carcavelos, Svenska Skolan i Lissabon;
[GER], Lisbon, Deutsche Schule Lissabon.


Furthermore, this is a useful search-engine made for this: www()isbi()com [Independent Schools UK | Day boarding schools |SBSA & International schools]

Good Luck! 

Lorenzo


----------



## jameslei

*English schools Lisbon etc. Portugal...*



lorenzo74 said:


> Hi James. I'm moving from Italy to Lisbon on 29 September and I've tried to look for a school where to enrol my 4-years-old child. Below I've reported what I found out.
> 
> [EN], Carcavelos, St. Julian's School Portugal;
> [EN], Sao Domingo de Rana, St. Dominic's International School;
> [EN], Carcavelos, International Preparatory School (IPS);
> [F], Lisbon, Lycèe Français Charles Lepierre;
> [E], Lisbon, Instituto Espanol de Lisboa;
> [SWE], Carcavelos, Svenska Skolan i Lissabon;
> [GER], Lisbon, Deutsche Schule Lissabon.
> 
> 
> Furthermore, this is a useful search-engine made for this: www()isbi()com [Independent Schools UK | Day boarding schools |SBSA & International schools]
> 
> Good Luck!
> _________________________________________________________
> Hello from Toronto, Lorenzo. Many thanks for the info on English/Internatinal schools in Portugal. I will follow up on them. Thing is I saw a an ITV program when I was in Scotland this summer and there was mention of two or three
> English/International schools in northern Portugal, but I'm damned if I can find them listed anywhere. The TV prog has a kind of forum where one can post comments etc. I did so, but no response.
> Your daughter is at a very adaptable age and will be at home very quickl in the school of your choice.
> 
> Thanks. All the best! James.
> _________________________________________________________


----------



## palmeiro

I too am considering moving to Portugal from Canada (Winnipeg, brrrr!). I believe there are international schools in Coimbra and Porto, maybe even Braga.

I found a web-site that lists some in Porto. Oporto British School - International Schools in Portugal

Wikipedia has a list of accredited international schools in PT.

But if you go to GOOGLE.PT and search "Portugal International School" you should get some info.

My concerns are finding a job (I'm an CGA accountant), concerns about healthcare, and also schooling for my 4 year old and eventually my infant daughter. Can I ask what you've done to locate employment? What your thoughts are...

Luis.


----------



## jameslei

*International schools in Portugal..*



palmeiro said:


> I too am considering moving to Portugal from Canada (Winnipeg, brrrr!). I believe there are international schools in Coimbra and Porto, maybe even Braga.
> 
> I found a web-site that lists some in Porto. Oporto British School - International Schools in Portugal
> 
> Wikipedia has a list of accredited international schools in PT.
> 
> But if you go to GOOGLE.PT and search "Portugal International School" you should get some info.
> 
> My concerns are finding a job (I'm an CGA accountant), concerns about healthcare, and also schooling for my 4 year old and eventually my infant daughter. Can I ask what you've done to locate employment? What your thoughts are...
> ____________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> Luis.


Hello! Many thanks for the helpful response. I can't think why I have had so much trouble trying to locate international schools in northern Portugal. It is indeed a major step when one considers moving family to Portugal or wherever. This site seems excellent, and I think you could get helpful reponses to your concerns by posting in the appropriate forums. 
I am am odd out-of-step individual; I'm 70 but have a 10 year old daughter, and a Ph.D. but was kicked out of the school system in Toronto exactly on my 65th birthday... Work is not a priority for me. But I, like you, have to investigate schools and health care.
My brother and wife - he is 5 years my junior - moved to Spain 7 years ago from Scotland and are blissfully happy there.
If you own a house in Winnipeg and have roots there I wonder if it'd be wise tomove abroad on a trial basis so that if it didn't work out, you could come back.
I own my house in Toronto and would definitely hand it over to an agency for a year or two to rent out for me while I tried out my new country.
Why Portugal for you - as opposed to Spain or France or etc.?
My email address is: [email protected] if you'd care to exchange notes.
Aye, James.
_______________________________________


----------

